
Microsoft working on porting Sysinternals to Linux - sytelus
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-working-on-porting-sysinternals-to-linux/
======
tareqak
Different article about the same posted here earlier here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18378332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18378332)

------
craftyguy
> The Sysinternals collection currently includes tens of tools that can be
> used debugging CPU and memory performance, analyzing local processes,
> formatting hard drives, log analysis, network debugging, verifying file
> integrity, and many other more.

There is literally nothing in that list which is not already covered by some
existing tools. If microsoft really did 'love open source', they would be
contributing to these existing tools rather than trying to
extinguish^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H replace them.

~~~
ToFab123
The final paragraph of the article explains why they choose to port their
existing tools:

<With Linux's growing adoption as the preferred OS for running Azure VMs, it's
only natural that Azure engineers are now looking into porting their favorite
debugging utilities to Linux, for both themselves but also for the company's
customers.

I find that to be a perfectly valid reason.

------
ggm
If there is a community of users who understand this design pattern for
diagnostic, porting it to linux is a good thing because it improves those
people's ability to perform diagnostic analysis.

I don't see a downside. I see many upsides.

